# Face Melter (P**** Melter) graphics



## Chris420

Does anyone have the graphic that steel panther used on the pedal? I have a cropped rough version of it but would love to find a nice vector image of it.


----------



## Chris420

Found the font  









						Candice font
					

Candice




					fonts2u.com


----------



## Chris420

Did my own version of the background image on the pedal. Not great but its a start lol 🤓


----------



## Chris420

Ill be adding each image as layers once i got everything proto typed the way i want it. Im just doing it on my phone with an app at the moment but ill redo it in photoshop or illustrator somthing like that so it can make a vector version 🥳


----------



## Chris420

Some more updates


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy

Looks good so far, watch your switch placement! On the PPCB board, the switch is in line with the bottom knobs..


----------



## Chris420

Sturdag Lagernathy said:


> Looks good so far, watch your switch placement! On the PPCB board, the switch is in line with the bottom knobs..


Im hoping to be able to make it all fit exactly the same as the original pedal. I got the extra pcb for the foot switch which i initially forgot to order and luckily for me, Pedalpcb hooked me up before my order was shipped after i reached out them 🥰. This will be my first pedal build although ive tinkered with arduino type projects and small robotics for years now and have a good background in computer science. So im crossing my fingers hoping i can make this look and sound bad ass in the end without to much complication. But even if its a big challenge ill find a way to make it happen somehow lol 🤟🏻


----------



## BuddytheReow

If you've got ANY questions while building your first one don't hesitate to reach out. We're here to help, not hold you down!


----------



## Chris420

BuddytheReow said:


> If you've got ANY questions while building your first one don't hesitate to reach out. We're here to help, not hold you down!


Much Appreciated!!


----------



## Chris420

Sent my file of to be UV printed today, crossing my fingers that I made the file right lol. I'm not sure how to add the pdf and AI files in this post it without it being linked from another server. but ill post the screen shot of it.


----------



## Robert

Chris420 said:


> Im hoping to be able to make it all fit exactly the same as the original pedal.


I believe what Sturgad was referring to is the placement of the toggle switch.




It's doable but you'll have to float the PCB slightly higher in the enclosure to put the switch where you want it    The easiest (and most secure) way would probably be with long pin 16mm pots then just run wires to the toggle switch.


----------



## Chris420

Robert said:


> I believe what Sturgad was referring to is the placement of the toggle switch.
> View attachment 15722
> 
> It's doable but you'll have to float the PCB slightly higher in the enclosure to put the switch where you want it    The easiest (and most secure) way would probably be with long pin 16mm pots then just run wires to the toggle switch.


O ok, you mean the Board doesn't fit into the enclosure the way that the holes are pre drilled? This is the type of enclosure I baught. The way i was looking at the pcb it seemed like it would fit but if not ill do like you said and make some ajustments to make it work 🙂 I ordered 1 UV printed and one just painted (both pink). Thank you very much for the clarification!! 🤟🏻


----------



## Chris420

Here's the links to the AI, PDF, Photoshop PSD files for the image if anyone want to use them or re tinker/perfect them lol please feel free 









						P_Melter_Pedal_125A_Enclosure.ai
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				












						P_Melter_Pedal_125A.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				












						pussy melter pedal.psd
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Robert

The center hole on that enclosure is sized for an LED but it'd be easy enough to drill it larger to fit the toggle switch.

You'll just need a 15/64" bit for an MTS brand toggle switch (or 1/4" if you use a Taiway brand toggle switch).


You'll still need to drill holes for the LEDs at the bottom as well.


----------



## Chris420

Now it all makes sense lol I was under the impression that middle hole was meant for a toggle switch but now I realize its for an LED my bad  thanks for clearing that up for me!!


----------



## Chris420

I noticed a mistake in my last version of the pedal graphic, had to move the text at the top (pull out, stick in) the knobs slightly cover it up. 
Now I cant seem to get it to trace quite as good (mainly the face in background) as it did in the last version. does anyone have some tips for perfect tracing? I would love for it to look just like the photoshop render but the texture changes the look you would see on a $ bill to a not quite as nice texture with lines. I'm also not sure if I'm using the right swatch (assuming/hoping its part of the sample file I used from Tayda), I removed the text/image in the sample file and then placed my PNG into the color layer and traced at high quality. The other thing I'm not sure about is if I had to add a white layer underneath the color layer since the enclosure was already close to the pink color on the graphic. Any help with getting this Graphic file properly set up to UV print would be much much Much Appreciated   <3









						P_Melter_Pedal_125A_v1.2.ai
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				











						P_Melter_Pedal_125A_v1.4.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				











						pussy melter pedal v1.2.psd
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				











						pussy melter pedal 1.2.png
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Those graphics are way too tame for a pedal with that name.


----------



## Chris420

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Those graphics are way too tame for a pedal with that name.


Lol I could totally Amp the graphic content to be a little more explicit but i believe the pedal is already controversial as it is. However id be totally willing to help someone achieve a more worthy graphic to go with the name if they wanted to build one I'm great with photoshop just not so much illustrator yet lol. 🤘🏻😎🤘🏻


----------



## Chris420

So I think I got my file set up right and should be to be able to UV print. The only thing left that im not sure about at the moment is the gloss layer. Adding it just makes a blueish coloured rectangle over the whole image. I would hate to get a pedal thats just a print of gloss over the base colour of the enclosure lol. Does anyone know how that layer works? Saving it as a pdf just gives me that rectangle of blueish colour and no image. Do you need to lower the opacity?









Here is a render of the way I'm hoping the pedal will look like at the end of this pedal building journey. The Graphic is very close to the original so im pretty satisfied with it, just hoping it prints good


----------



## Chris420

Well with some help from the folks in here and some extra help from Hugo Tayda I think I finally did everything right and now to wait and see how the end result looks once the enclosures are printed. I ordered one with gloss and another one without gloss so I could see the differences and then decide which style I like best in the future. Here are the links for the files if anyone would like to use them. 
Thanks for all the help it always very much appreciated, Enjoy the Files!! 

PDF Files:








						P_Melter_Pedal_125A_No_Gloss_Final_v1.9.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				











						P_Melter_Pedal_125A_With_Gloss_Final_v1.9.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				




Ai Files:








						P_Melter_Pedal_125A_With_Gloss_v1.6.ai
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				











						P_Melter_Pedal_125A_No_Gloss_v1.6.ai
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				




Photoshop File:








						pussy_melter_pedal_Final_v1.4.psd
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Chris420

Wow Tayda UV printed and shipped shipped both Enclosures the same day i ordered them  was expecting a few weeks delay to process the orders thats awesome cant wait to see how they turned out 🥳


----------



## BuddytheReow

Chris420 said:


> Wow Tayda UV printed and shipped shipped both Enclosures the same day i ordered them  was expecting a few weeks delay to process the orders thats awesome cant wait to see how they turned out 🥳


The processing can be pretty quick. It's the shipping itself that may take a while. I'm in the US and have to wait about a week to see any activity on USPS tracking. From there it's about 3-5 days depending on where in the US it's going. There was only 1 time I did a small Tayda run that came in less than a week from the order date. I miss that....


----------



## Chris420

BuddytheReow said:


> The processing can be pretty quick. It's the shipping itself that may take a while. I'm in the US and have to wait about a week to see any activity on USPS tracking. From there it's about 3-5 days depending on where in the US it's going. There was only 1 time I did a small Tayda run that came in less than a week from the order date. I miss that....


Cool thanks for the heads up! I'm in New Brunswick Canada and the tracking seems to be from Dhl for my orders but doesn't seem to move very fast :/ not sure if they will go to Canada post or stay with dhl once it gets into the country. None of the orders show up in Canada post tracking so far.


----------



## BuddytheReow

Ah, ok. Hopefully someone else in Canada here can chime in on shipping times. I know there are a few here.


----------



## Chris420

Got my knobs today and got bored and put them on some guitars for fun 😋


----------



## fig

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Those graphics are way too tame for a pedal with that name.


I'm sure @jjjimi84 could whip out...er up something.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

Chris420 said:


> Cool thanks for the heads up! I'm in New Brunswick Canada and the tracking seems to be from Dhl for my orders but doesn't seem to move very fast :/ not sure if they will go to Canada post or stay with dhl once it gets into the country. None of the orders show up in Canada post tracking so far.


Did you use the DHL option or the slower/cheaper post option? The DHL option is pretty fast, but you’ll have added customs fees. The other option usually gets to me between 3 to 4 weeks, but no additional cost.


----------



## Chris420

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Did you use the DHL option or the slower/cheaper post option? The DHL option is pretty fast, but you’ll have added customs fees. The other option usually gets to me between 3 to 4 weeks, but no additional cost.


I used the cheap method 3-4 weeks is reasonable i just get anxious when i don't see movement on the tracking site lol


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

Chris420 said:


> I used the cheap method 3-4 weeks is reasonable i just get anxious when i don't see movement on the tracking site lol


Yeah, it doesn’t update much. Once you see it’s processed in Germany, it’s a good sign and should be there not too long after. My last order was on August 22nd and I received it yesterday.


----------



## Chris420

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Yeah, it doesn’t update much. Once you see it’s processed in Germany, it’s a good sign and should be there not too long after. My last order was on August 22nd and I received it yesterday.


Awesome!!


----------



## Chris420

1 of the 3 pink enclosures I ordered arrived in the mail today  This one has no graphic printed on it but the other two will have the graphic on them. Played around with the knobs I got while I'm waiting for the other parts lol 🤘🏻


----------



## carlinb17

Chris420 said:


> 1 of the 3 pink enclosures I ordered arrived in the mail today  This one has no graphic printed on it but the other two will have the graphic on them. Played around with the knobs I got while I'm waiting for the other parts lol 🤘🏻
> 
> View attachment 16053 View attachment 16054


You should really figure out a push pull knob for the stomp switch. It definitely needs one more knob


----------



## Chris420

carlinb17 said:


> You should really figure out a push pull knob for the stomp switch. It definitely needs one more knob


Absolutely!! 😋


----------



## Chris420

Well I just ran into my first big mess up, my graphic doesn't match up with the pre drilled holes on the enclosure. The 2 that i had UV printed are gonna look pretty bad. sadly I should have looked closer into those details before getting them printed. Ill have to order another with custom drilled holes if im able to figure out how to setup the template on the tayda site


----------



## spi

Did you order them to drill the one with the graphic?  Assuming they didn't drill anything you might still be able to make it fit.


----------



## Chris420

spi said:


> Did you order them to drill the one with the graphic?  Assuming they didn't drill anything you might still be able to make it fit.


Yes i had ordered the pre drilled enclosures but mistakes are bound to happen hehe I have now setup a decent custom drilled template on taydas site. Im just not 100% sure about the best way to do the holes in the front for the power and jack cables. This is what I got setup so far.


----------



## Chris420

Hope everyones having a good morning 🙂 I modified the graphics to work with the pre drilled enclosures that i got Hoping the vinyl stickers Im having printed look good once they arrive. Then the clear coat should be fun if I can manage to figure out the right kind to use and do it right lol


----------



## Chris420

I got some of my parts today but now I have a few questions  first how do you folks fit eveything inside these enclosures its looks like its going to be very tight in the end. And second is the little part on the potentiometers that stop it from fitting in flush (picture below) how do you get rid of that issue? Extra washers, rubber spacer? Thanks in advance!! 🤘🏻


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

Chris420 said:


> And second is the little part on the potentiometers that stop it from fitting in flush


You have to snap those anti-rotation tab off, needle-nose pliers works well for that.


----------



## carlinb17

The metal part just snaps off with a pair of pliers or wire cutters


----------



## Chris420

Thanks for the quick answers!! 🥰


----------



## Chris420

I got bored and decided to make the actual "Face Melter" graphics (since that's what the board is called) for anyone who would like more of a PG13 version of the pedal. I added the original layout and the layout for the predrilled enclosures from Tayda, Enjoy  


 











						Face_Melter_1.0.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				











						Face_Melter_preDrilled_1.0.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Chris420

My UV printed enclosures arrived today 🥳 I already knew i messed up because of the positioning of the holes but it was more about the quality of the print and if I set up my Pdf files properly. I think it turned out really good, I like the gloss version better then the non gloss version tho. Now I can order one with the custom hole template I set up and it should be perfect. 🤘🏻


----------



## Chris420

Printed some vinyl stickers and my alternate version of the design (for pre drilled enclosers) is pretty close just a bit off on the text under the top knobs but other then that its half decent


----------



## jeffwhitfield

Ok, revisiting this one a bit. Got a UV print back from Tayda and, yeah, the template was completely off. Got tired of messing with it so...decided to just create a rough facsimile of the original. It's not exact but does at least have the same components and gist of the original. Thoughts? If y'all like it, I'll finish it up and post the templates here.


----------



## Chris420

Looks great!! I have had very bad luck trying to get the graphic to match the enclosure and kind of gave up for now. I did get all of my parts and my pcb. I just goto get the courage to start soldering it together once i can figure out which parts go into which spots  


jeffwhitfield said:


> Ok, revisiting this one a bit. Got a UV print back from Tayda and, yeah, the template was completely off. Got tired of messing with it so...decided to just create a rough facsimile of the original. It's not exact but does at least have the same components and gist of the original. Thoughts? If y'all like it, I'll finish it up and post the templates here.
> 
> View attachment 17575


----------



## Chris420

I made some bad mistakes in the placement of the holes in my custom drilled enclosure. I put them to close to the edges and the potentiometers didn’t fit inside. I did manage to get a good idea of where they should go now that i have the finished product tho.


----------



## Chris420

So I just noticed that part of my issues with the graphics and holes are due to the pedal advertised on the steel panther site is not the same as the actual pedal that was sold knob size and graphic placement are much different. Dammm you Satchel!! lol 😋 🤦🏻


----------



## jeffwhitfield

And...I'm spent! I'm done with this one. Two wasted enclosures due to various mishaps so...yeah, I think what I ended up with is good enough. Not perfect. Definitely not the same exact design as the original...but good enough.


----------



## jeffwhitfield

Now, I will say that this one had a mishap as well. Somehow I didn't realize that the LED connection was at the top and not the bottom of the PCB. The drill template lied. 

I went ahead and updated my template a bit. Moved the LED position, enlarged the logo a bit, and fixed the positioning of the labels. The PDF version is set and ready for uploading on Tayda or wherever you get your UV printing done. Feel free to update and/or modify it as you wish. 









						P_Melter_Template.ai
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				











						P_Melter_Template.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Chris420

jeffwhitfield said:


> Now, I will say that this one had a mishap as well. Somehow I didn't realize that the LED connection was at the top and not the bottom of the PCB. The drill template lied.
> 
> I went ahead and updated my template a bit. Moved the LED position, enlarged the logo a bit, and fixed the positioning of the labels. The PDF version is set and ready for uploading on Tayda or wherever you get your UV printing done. Feel free to update and/or modify it as you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P_Melter_Template.ai
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P_Melter_Template.pdf
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18654


That pedal looks great awesome job!! I haven't started putting mine together yet. Still deciding if I should make one more attempt to get the enclosure right. I believe I've managed to figure out mostly everything I was doing wrong 😜


----------



## Chris420

So i decided to make one last attempt at the custom drilled enclosure. Crossing my fingers hoping I got everything lined up right and the I can finally start building my pedal. This will be enclosure attempt #5 🤦🏻🤷🏻 

P_melter_hopefully_final_lol

Drill template


----------



## Chris420

Finally my 5th enclosure is a success. The holes needed to be sanded a lil bit to fit the parts through but besides that its great 🤘🏻🥳🤘🏻🎸


----------



## Barry

Chris420 said:


> Finally my 5th enclosure is a success. The holes needed to be sanded a lil bit to fit the parts through but besides that its great 🤘🏻🥳🤘🏻🎸
> 
> View attachment 19402 View attachment 19403


Yeah you can add .2 to the hole diameter to take care of that, but that paint really needs to come out anyway, I us a small round file or my drill press


----------



## xefned

Holy shit, CHRIS! Your pussy is HUGE!!!

This turned out so much better than I expected. Thank you brother for sharing your hard work. It's magnificent.


----------



## Chris420

xefned said:


> Holy shit, CHRIS! Your pussy is HUGE!!!
> 
> This turned out so much better than I expected. Thank you brother for sharing your hard work. It's magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 20071


I love it! It may actually even look better then the original hehe


----------



## xefned

Chris420 said:


> I love it! It may actually even look better then the original hehe



*It is better!* The filter you used over the woman's face is nicer than the faux halftone effect on the original. 

I used Barry's suggestion to add .2mm to each hole and all the pots fit perfectly. Couldn't be happier.

Edit: corrected. "Gush" and "Moist" is legit in either position depending on the revision. Butthole Burner has hotter in the down position as well.  🍆


----------



## Chris420

Hehe yeah blame the switch on Satchel 😜 the image on the steel panther website has it the setup way we have it and the actual pedals that were sold have it the opposite 🤷🏻‍ Maybe ours is the same as the actual version Satchel uses perhaps?

Website version       Vs   Actual version sold


----------



## xefned

Chris420 said:


> Website version       Vs   Actual version sold
> View attachment 20094 View attachment 20095



Oh hell yeah! It's like we got the rare OG design, which is even better. It's still that way on the Steel Panther website. Also, it makes more sense for it to be "gushing" when you _go down_ on the switch. 🦫

It might just be a trick of the light, but the one on the right looks less vaginal. So I think we got the best version possible. 

I still haven't ordered my PCB. Waiting on the Woodpecker to be back in stock. But hopefully, we can get these boxed up and in the build report section in early 2022. Happy new year!

UPDATE: Mouser is out of the CA3240 until March 2022. 
I'll hafta wait till spring to rock out with my cock out.

BUMMER: Mouser update Apr. 6: estimated shipping date is now…

JUN 14, 2022​


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

One thing I noticed that's out of place is this post.  Troubleshooting topics should be posted in the troubleshooting forum.  Makes it much easier for everyone to see and find later.  Inspect all of the solder joints.  Some look to be cold or missing, but it's hard to be sure from the photos.


----------



## Chris420

Chuck D. Bones said:


> One thing I noticed that's out of place is this post.  Troubleshooting topics should be posted in the troubleshooting forum.  Makes it much easier for everyone to see and find later.  Inspect all of the solder joints.  Some look to be cold or missing, but it's hard to be sure from the photos.


Ok sorry, I moved the post into troubleshooting.


----------



## xefned

xefned said:


> Mouser is out of the CA3240 until March 2022.
> I'll hafta wait till spring to rock out with my cock out.
> 
> BUMMER: Mouser update Apr. 6: estimated shipping date is now…
> 
> JUN 14, 2022​



First March, then June, now August.
No pussies will be melted until at least Aug. 23.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

What a %$&^ joke.  Half of that opamp isn't even being used.  CA3140 is a single version of the CA3240, is easy to come by, but alas is not pin-compatible.  Sometimes PedalPCB is a little too faithful in duplicating the commercial pedal.

OR, you could install a socket and plug in a TL072 until the magic CA3240 arrives.  I'll wager it sounds the same.


----------



## fig

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What a %$&^ joke.  Half of that opamp isn't even being used.  CA3140 is a single version of the CA3240, is easy to come by, but alas is not pin-compatible.  Sometimes PedalPCB is a little too faithful in duplicating the commercial pedal.
> 
> OR, you could install a socket and plug in a TL072 until the magic CA3240 arrives.  I'll wager it sounds the same



OR….I have 12 in my inventory @xefned . 😬


----------



## zgrav

Chuck D. Bones said:


> One thing I noticed that's out of place is this post.  Troubleshooting topics should be posted in the troubleshooting forum.  Makes it much easier for everyone to see and find later.  Inspect all of the solder joints.  Some look to be cold or missing, but it's hard to be sure from the photos.


I think you would need to change your name to _C. D. Boner_ to make substantive comments about this pedal.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

How about _Apuhl M'diq Oud?_

One of these days I'll breadboard the \(?)/ Melter.


----------



## fig

Or _Yapuhl Oolong_ perhaps?


----------



## xefned

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What a %$&^ joke.  Half of that opamp isn't even being used.  CA3140 is a single version of the CA3240, is easy to come by, but alas is not pin-compatible.  Sometimes PedalPCB is a little too faithful in duplicating the commercial pedal.



*Very interesting.* Mouser has 3500 of the single amp version in stock. I'm not afraid to dead-bug a chip and wire it with some jumpers.  



fig said:


> OR….I have 12 in my inventory @xefned . 😬



Hmm. I might take you up on buying 1 of your 12. Especially if you're not planning to build 12 Apuhl M'diq Ouds.  Although I should probably reserve my goodwill with you on some unobtainium germanium. 



Chuck D. Bones said:


> OR, you could install a socket and plug in a TL072 until the magic CA3240 arrives.  I'll wager it sounds the same.



This will do. My urgency is mainly to help Chris420 troubleshoot his non-working unit.

Also, it would be fun to do a comparison video: can you hear the difference between a $1 TL072 and a $3.50 CA3240??


----------



## fig

xefned said:


> Hmm. I might take you up on buying 1 of your 12. Especially if you're not planning to build 12 Apuhl M'diq Ouds.  Although I should probably reserve my goodwill with you on some unobtainium germanium.



It’s free (the Fig Labs way). Shoot me your address in DM, and what you need in germanium and I’ll see what I’ve got. No worries I always keep a reserve for internal pleasure-only.  

PS: If you‘d like some other duals to add to the shootout I’ve got several samples I can include. I too appreciate the power of auditioning for audibles.


----------

